# Hello



## talesofthe-twofoldmother (Dec 18, 2019)

I was previously married for 10 years, we had no children together. We had a lot in common, but we were also very different and had different goals and motivations in life. There was no respect... after I discovered his online affairs, I finally made an exit and consumed myself in my work. 

I am now remarried we have been married for one whole year this past October. I always wanted a family he brought 3 girls to the relationship, I was told early on in my life that I was barren... 

I Lost my brother in 2017... about a year later I found out I was pregnant with my Miracle baby who I gave birth to in May this year.

I came to the forums for many reasons, but one reason solely because I feel that my marriage is over, I will add more to my future threads. 

I hope in my time here on the forums I can not only gain some insight but be of assistance or support to someone else in need as well..

Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

Welcome to TAM and Happy Holidays. I hope you will find what you need here.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Congratulations on becoming a mom! Happy holidays to you and yours too.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome to TAM. I am sorry to hear that you think that your current marriage is basically over.

You can share here and get a lot of support.


----------

